# Job Choices While Schooling in IT?: Details inside!



## parabolate (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding some career choices I have recently been pondering. This question is geared for those of you who might have some experience working within in the IT field, but anyone may feel free to comment!

At the present time, I have Associate's Degree in Business Administration/IT and am returning to school after a 2-year hiatus to finish a Bachelor's. After some research and much internal debate I decided to go for a Bachelor's in IT over Comp. Sci.,specifically an Infrastructure Assurance Bachelor's that my local university offers that focuses on things such as network security. I'm also studying for a CCNA cert on the side to supplement my degree; will likely go for CCNP in the future. I just turned 24 and I'll be in school for about 1 1/2 years before I graduate.

Anyway, I currently have a stable job in management for a medium sized, NON-IT related business. My position is somewhat luctrative as my job kinda entails being a manager, accountant/bookkeeper, dealing with clients, and acting as the general tech guy for any technology or network issues that come up. I'm not exactly sure what my official job title would be if I had to put it on a future resume LOL.

The pay at my current job isn't the greatest. I currently only make about $22k/year. So, my goal with the Bachelor's of course is to start a career in the IT field w/an actual IT company.

With this information laid out, my question can now be presented. I know that most IT companies want you to generally have at least 2 years or so IN the IT field for decent starting salary/position. Now, I do not have any "official" IT experience even though I've been a computer nut all of my life and my current job involves some IT related tasks.

Despite the pay, my current job is *extremely* flexible when it comes to working and going to school full-time. I can even get in school work/studying on the job during dead periods which is great. So my question really is whether it would be a better choice to quit my current job in search of some sort of IT-related internship (for possibly less pay and less flexibility BUT more legit experience for the future resumes) or stay at my current stable job to take advantage of the flexibility while I finish school - then go on the job-hunt when I've racked up the 'educational credentials'. What do you all think?


Thanks for reading and thanks for any advice in advance! :smile:


----------



## ramp1028 (Dec 7, 2008)

I wish someone would answer you, because I'm in the same position.


----------



## Centric (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm with both of you.


----------



## parabolate (May 30, 2005)

ramp1028 said:


> I wish someone would answer you, because I'm in the same position.


Well, without any responses yet I can tell you that as of right now I am leaning towards sticking out my current job while I finish school. The flexibility and security, despite the less than desirable pay, is a hard thing to give up while also going to school full time. 

I don't want to find myself in a situation where my grades suffer because of a work schedule that doesn't fit in well with my school schedule, or on the same note, potential added stress from a position that isn't as flexible as my current one.

Ideally, I would like an IT job/internship of some type that offers at least the same pay and flexibility as my current job but that doesn't seem too terribly likely lol.

When the job-hunt begins my only fear is losing out a job opportunity because of the "official" lack of experience that some companies will want.

So yeah, right now I'm gonna ride out my current job for the reasons mentioned previously more than likely. Come my graduating semester perhaps I'll keep my eye out for a good internship somewhere and earn a position within the company after graduating. 

I live in San Antonio and Rackspace Hosting has a new massive data center going up in about two years - right around the time I'm graduating. Gonna keep my eye on that for 2011 they might need some fresh IT meat to stick in their info-hive.


----------



## ramp1028 (Dec 7, 2008)

im starting in january at an online school.. www.wgu.edu


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I will bump this to the top of the list with this post. Also, I will send a pm to a couple of other mods, managers, to see if they can give you some input on what to do. Ultimitely you will have to choose on your own if you want to quit your job for another one. So, we can't really tell you what to do.

Cheers!


----------



## jahudnall (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay.

I would suggest looking into an IT job to transfer into for the experience, but only if the pay is right. There is no harm in looking and you never know what is out there. If you have the IT knowledge but not "official" experience you can still get a decent job. Just list your knowledge on your resume and shoot it off. At the interview they should ask you about these skill and even present sample problems, answer honestly and you will be okay.

Again there is no harm in throwing the line out for a different job, if one comes with comparable or better pay great, if not no harm you still have your job, once you get your degree, toss out that new line with that nice shining bachelor lure attached and you will get that job.


----------



## kevgeez (Dec 23, 2008)

Dude dont quit your job! 
lol
I made that mistake this year. 
I'm a boxer, one semester left in school, and was a Bouncer.
I could not stay awake during classes. 
See if you job will let you take less hours.


----------

